# Softening water idea.



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

So I really wish I had softer water so I could have a bigger variety of fish.
RO water, is water that has no metals in it, gH of 0.
Distilled water also has no metal in it, gH of 0?
Question is, could I just buy distilled water and mix it 50/50 with my tap water, 12-15gH? This would put me at a comfy 6-7.5gH right?
RO systems are pricey.
Is there any reason not to try this?


----------



## maxw47 (Jan 22, 2012)

I think that that would work OK. I get well water at my house that is very hard with a high ph. So I run into the same problem. My LFS sells RO water for 39 cents a gallon, so it would be pretty affordable for me. Right now the only things that I can really keep are livebearers, african cichlids, and maybe a few other fish. But that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I feel like there may be something different about the two. I really hope it would work though!
If I get nothing here, I may head over to TFK forums to ask.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Holy smokes! You do have hard water! Great goldfish water, tho!  Distilled and RO water are pretty much the same thing in an aquarium setting. lol, this is usually an argument that comes up in saltwater forums. But to be doubly sure I would buy a bottle of distilled and mix it with your tap water to see how your GH/KH reacts. Also be sure to have a GH/KH test kit on hand. 

Another method I have seen is mixing with rain water as the GH/KH is usually very low. However, if you have any factories nearby or live in an arid climate this might not be the easiest or most reliable method. If you wanted really soft water fish GH<4 you would probably have to go completely RO and dose with seachem replenish or equilibrium.


----------



## maxw47 (Jan 22, 2012)

Is hard water good for goldfish? Are they fine with a ph of 8? Sorry for some random questions, but I am not very educated on goldfish and had some interest in them. Back to RO/Distilled water, they are both the same. They are really just different methods of getting pure water.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

maxw47 said:


> Is hard water good for goldfish? Are they fine with a ph of 8? Sorry for some random questions, but I am not very educated on goldfish and had some interest in them. Back to RO/Distilled water, they are both the same. They are really just different methods of getting pure water.


Goldfish are indeed a hard water fish. They do best with a pH above 7 and GH/KH above 8 (so Olympia has great water for them). Soft water can cause their slime coats the slough off. If you want them be prepared to either have a large tank or a pond as they grow really big. Gold fish Care Sheet This is a good goldfish reference sheet as well as the goldfish profile at TFK.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Would a performed pond that you buy in the store work? I would suppose it would be over 40 gallons at least, probably way higher than that. I wouldn't mind goldfish/pond, but I live in an apartment, maybe for my Grandma I can setup one of those ponds.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm installing a 120 gallon pond in my garden for 3 comets...that's a small pond. 

Olympia, I'll send you some of my water! GH 1, KH 3.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh man I'm onto something. I'd have to see if the LFS sells RO water and
compare prices. Ugh too bad my current tank is set up already. I will definitely
be trying this next tank, it leaves so many possibilities.


----------



## maxw47 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thats great on the goldfish. I have hard water w/ a high ph. I might have a few fancies in my 50.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The biggest problem with distilled water for use with aquariums is that it is too sterile and it lacks oxygen, however, mixing 50/50 with your source water and then adding aeration should work fine....


----------

